# Fortescue Fishing



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*A friend asked Me* about the opportunities that might be available for Pier or Shore fishing and crabbing, near Fortescue, in September or October.

I think he would be interested in boat rentals and head boats as well.

I haven't fished the Delaware Bay in years, and couldn't really tell him anything.

He would probably also like to know about any good restaurants in that area.

Thanks.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

In Fortescue there are a bunch of headboats and below town is a nice stretch of beach open for fishing. In the spring that beach it is a hotspot for stripers, in Sept and Oct I would say the catch would be mostly croaker with some snapper blues, weakies and the occasional bass showing up. 

There are some boat rentals in the area too; some are more crabbing oriented and sit a ways back in the creeks from the bay. The ones closer to the bay offer some decent fishing close to port. The oyster beds are good for weakies- just look for the stakes.

Can't really help with the dining . . . sorry.


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

*Welcome to Fortescue...*

See:

- http://207.19.102.202/


----------

